# Meet Valentine: a new PetCo rescue who is not doing well. Should I keep at it?



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
This is my first post here, but I always read & learn from everyone so thanks in advance! 
I made the mistake of going to PetCo, and stumbled across the saddest little guy I'd ever seen. Dirty cup with shredded fin remnants, gasping from the bottom of the cup, and folded over himself, I just had to get him out of there! He has what I'm pretty positive are severe ammonia burns on his gills and eyes, hardly any pectoral fins to speak of (mostly just filaments), can't really swim, hasn't eaten, and for the first few minutes in his new tank couldn't even upright his little crooked self. The store employee asked me why I would bother, then gave me a $1.50 pity discount :evil:

I realized he was red & white-ish (although based on the iridescent patches I'd bet he started out blue), so I named him Valentine. Seemed fitting. He's marked as a half-moon.

Day 1 he was spooked. Sank on the tank floor mostly, but would come up to the top in his crooked limp/swim way. Sank eventually and stayed there. I didn't start taking pictures until two hours in, which was dumb. I was preoccupied with getting him into a clean environment.
Day 2 he was vertical with mouh at the surfac almost the whole night after I was home from work. Then he sank again and laid on the tank floor. 

It's now the end of day 3, and he isn't really improving that I can tell. He lays on the tank more than day 2, still gasping. Hasn't come up for air as much. Hasn't eaten. Can't swim. I only have 1 gallon of water in the 2.5gal tank because I'm scared he will drown. I added 1tsp of aq salt and 1/8 tsp melafix yesterday, but today he was as if not more lethargic so I did a 99% water change with just conditioned tap water. Same temp. 

It's only been 3 days, but he's in rough shape -- is it in his best interest to keep going, or is this a case where I should consider **gasp** _euthanasia_? I've never done that before, but I want what's best for him. 

Any other advice/corrections/support, I will gladly accept. 

Day 1, about 2 hours in:









Housing 
What size is your tank? *2.5 gal*
What temperature is your tank? *78*
Does your tank have a filter? *No. Will when he can handle it. *
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *No*
Is your tank heated? *Yes*
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?* None. Even the plant is on the outside for now. *

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? *He's not eating, but pellets. Ran out of NLS last week, so backup National Geographic from Petsmart until my Amazon order arrives. *
How often do you feed your betta fish?* Tried once a day, left 2 pellets in for ten minutes. Removed. Tried sinking one, also removed*. 

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?* A LOT since he's not in much water. Twice a day*
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *90%. He's so fragile that I don't want to remove him from the tank so I've been adding new water with a baster. *
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?* Salt, melafix, tap water conditioner. But tonight just water. *

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: .*25* 
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? *Think I see a teeny bit more of his blue coloring on the fins. Or maybe I've just ben staring at him too long.* 
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? *He's lethargic, but day 1 he was probably pretty scared. *
When did you start noticing the symptoms? *Always*
Have you started treating your fish?* If so, how? Salt & melafix, which has been stopped *
Does your fish have any history of being ill? *Yup*
How old is your fish (approximately)? *No idea*


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

Day 1, from the top. Poor crooked little Valentine!


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

Day 2, in vertical mode. He's so skinny, and those gills look painful...


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

Day 3. He was in the middle of the tank laying on his side most of the morning and afternoon, moved here four hours ago or so and hasn't moved except to rarely come up to the surface for a few breaths. :-(
Water is getting changed in a couple of hours. 
Should I be keeping it this low so he can reach?
I moved the gravel so there's a shallow side and a deep side. He mostly sticks to the shallow side.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Can you get methylene blue? Doing methylene blue baths would help him. My guess is that he has some ammonia poisoning.


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

poor little guy.. if I were you I would stop using the melafix, it could mess with his labyrinth organ.. I do hope he recovers in your good care.


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah, I've quit the melafix for a while. I had luck with I on another fish once, but he wasn't quite as burned. 

As for the meth blue, I can't seem to find it at my local store, so I've ordered some, but am concerned it's too little too late. 

Does anyone familiar with this kind of ammonia burn have any frame of reference as far as healing time goes? Should I expect some of the black to heal in a week? A month? Ever? Improvement in functioning, like swimming or regulating his breathing? The gasping makes me so sad for him!

I'm thinking I should focus on the ammonia burns and hold off on worrying about the fins for now. Does that sound right? I don't really see any evidence of other sicknesses than the burns and some rot, which hasn't really made any marks on his body, remarkably. So no need for antibiotics that I can see, right?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

The black ends are actually fin rot, not ammonia poisoning. I'm thinking ammonia poisoning because of the heavy breathing and just the general state that he looks. Not to mention, those small cups are known to contain dangerous levels of ammonia. 

No need for antibiotics at the moment.

Until the methylene blue arrives, continue the daily water changes and keep the water as clean as possible.


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

Huh, good to know. I didn't realize fin rot would cause the inflammation & tissue damage in the gills or those blackened eyes, I thought it stayed on the fins and affected the body if it got far enough. Thanks for the info! Actually makes me feel a little better, even though I've still got my work cut out for me.


----------



## DalphiaRose (Dec 6, 2013)

I am so hopeful that the little guy will make it! You are doing a great job it sounds like!


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

DalphiaRose said:


> I am so hopeful that the little guy will make it! You are doing a great job it sounds like!


Aww thanks! I hope he recovers. 

I love that we both have a Valentine! Do you have any pictures of your new guy?


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

Day 4, and I feel like he's been in this position for 36 hours in various locations around the tank....
I'm pretty concerned about the necrosis on his pelvic fins, I hadn't noticed that before. I looked back in photos and it's not new, but it's definitely not improving. Nothing is. At least on day 2 he'd come up off the tank floor and give movement a try...now he's just laying there.


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

So literally as I was typing that last entry, he moved! He was up by the leaf for a minute or so, and now he's laying down again in the other corner, but that little burst of movement gives me some hope. 
Not the best pic, but you get the idea.








Maybe he was just tired of me staring at him, lol. I have a black shirt hanging over half his tank, so it's pretty dark in there. Going to change the water again in a few minutes. It's so disruptive, but I'm still too scared to add more water, so he needs it. 
I have a longer, shallow glass baking pan I could use, so I can add more water but still he doesn't have to strain to reach the top. It's obviously not deemed fish safe though...thoughts on that?

Also, should I remove the gravel substrate and just have him lay on the gravel floor? Or is the substrate fine?

Still a bit concerned about food. No way to know when PetCo fed him last, and he's not interested in food. But it's harder to fight infection without nutrients, so that's frustrating.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

06460ish said:


> Huh, good to know. I didn't realize fin rot would cause the inflammation & tissue damage in the gills or those blackened eyes, I thought it stayed on the fins and affected the body if it got far enough. Thanks for the info! Actually makes me feel a little better, even though I've still got my work cut out for me.


you didn't read my post right. 

Fin rot is the black edges. Ammonia poisoning is the inflammation and tissue damage. Your boy has both fin rot and ammonia poisoning.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

If you've ever used soap on that pan, you can't keep the fish in it. If it's brand new, you can swish some diluted vinegar around it, rinse it until you can't smell the vinegar any more, and use it.

For now I think what you're doing is fine. No "-fix" meds though, quitting those was a good idea... hope that methylene blue shows up soon.

Fish use their gills to suck in food. Right now his gills really hurt, so naturally he's not eating. It might help to crush up a pellet so he doesn't have to take in such a big breath to eat it all at once.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Poor guy! I hope he gets to feeling better soon. I don't have advice to add, just support.


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

VivianKJean said:


> you didn't read my post right.
> 
> Fin rot is the black edges. Ammonia poisoning is the inflammation and tissue damage. Your boy has both fin rot and ammonia poisoning.



Frick.


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Poor guy! I hope he gets to feeling better soon. I don't have advice to add, just support.


Support welcomed & appreciated!
Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

Methylene blue has arrived. Picked up a new glass pan, rinsed w/ vinegar & boiling water, it's sitting to dry. Thanks for the pointers, myexplodingcat & viviankjean.

Here goes nothing!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I think I actually read somewhere that black gills is the result of severe ammonia burns on the gills - and that once the gills get to this state they usually cannot recover. This would explain why your boy is always at the top of the water - he needs to use his labyrinth organ to get air for himself because his gills are no longer working well.

Keep his water level low so that he can reach the top of the water easily. Also, while waiting for Methylene blue, you can add aquarium salt to his tank. 1tsp per gallon, dissolved first, added slowly.


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> I think I actually read somewhere that black gills is the result of severe ammonia burns on the gills - and that once the gills get to this state they usually cannot recover. This would explain why your boy is always at the top of the water - he needs to use his labyrinth organ to get air for himself because his gills are no longer working well.
> 
> Keep his water level low so that he can reach the top of the water easily. Also, while waiting for Methylene blue, you can add aquarium salt to his tank. 1tsp per gallon, dissolved first, added slowly.



I read that about the blackened gills, too, but am hoping there's enough pink tissue in there that this isn't the end. The water level is pretty low, but he still stays at the bottom most of the time. I wonder how long he can maintain that. 

I picked up a moss ball, and if he's doing better next week I'll add that in. We were going to call it Cupid, since it'd be in with Valentine, but after all this rehabbing have decided Jeff VanVondermoss was a better choice (Intervention, anyone?) Maybe it'll help oxygenate the water a little. Maybe. 

There is salt in the tank, we did the bath and a water change and will do another bath with change in the morning. 

Thus concludes Day 4.


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

There's a Valentine in there, somewhere...:shock:


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

I see him in the middle, slightly left.. come on little Valentine, you can do it.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad the meds came in!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Cheering for you. You got some good advice with the meth blue and aq salt.


----------



## DalphiaRose (Dec 6, 2013)

My Valentine is actually a girl! I think there are pictures of her somewhere... XD


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

He swam a little this morning! He's no Michael Phelps (yet), and he only went from one short side of the tank to the other, but it was pretty great to see. He also spent most of the day at least half an inch from the floor, which is an improvement in my eyes. His dorsal fin looked a little more limp, like Day 1 style, but overall, it was a positive overnight. He's in his second meth blue bath now, and he didn't lay in one corner until halfway through, unlike last night. 
Baby steps!

Guys, thanks so much for the advice & support thus far. It's really motivating, especially when people come over and see me being betta crazy. My roomie is now jokingly referring to my room as "the fish hospital" (but he's checking on Valentine every 30 seconds, too, so he's fooling no one). We gave the rest of the boys a few thawed brine shrimp, so they don't feel neglected, lol.


----------



## FleurDangereux (Nov 10, 2014)

I have been on the edge of my seat all morning, waiting for you to post about your Valentine. 
I'm so happy that he's showing some improvement! We're keeping y'all in our thoughts! xoxo


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

I am in the midst of setting up a new 2.5G and you have motivated me to do a rescue instead of the prettiest one there.


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

selah said:


> I am in the midst of setting up a new 2.5G and you have motivated me to do a rescue instead of the prettiest one there.


Selah that just makes my day!! Post a zillion pictures!!


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

IWe'll be rooting for you....


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

One of the things this process is reminding me is that I have got to be one of the most impatient people on the planet!
This happened for about 15 minutes after his methylene blue bath. I was super freaked, because I know the baths are stressful. 








That sad, pathetic little face! Tugs at the heart strings. I know he's tired from all of this.


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

But then I covered up his tank and walked away. When I came back, guess who was up for a little stroll? Not just laying there, not vertically gasping for surface air, but just straight chillin. 









Aww, yeeeaahhhh! :-D

So, reminder: baths are hard. Chill out, have a cookie, drink some tea and come back to progress. Which will probably only last a little while, because swimming's tough work. If he's laying on the tank floor snuggled up between the heater and Jeff VanVondermoss when I get back from the barn later, so be it. We made big moves today. 

I wonder if it's time to try food...it's been a week, at least. Maybe tomorrow, in his step-down from the bath since it's easy to clean. 

Also -- I have no idea how to upload multiple pics at the same time. So sorry for the plethora of Valentine posts, but my iPad seems to be one and done when it comes to uploading attachments.


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

re your motivating me to rescue, I intend to go Wednesday to pick out my new betta before the new ones come in on Thursday.. its great to see Valentine up and around.


----------



## explicitlyperfect (Sep 12, 2014)

I hope Valentine gets better soon. He's such a cutie!


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

I haven't posted anything because I have nothing new and brilliant to offer. I just wanted to say that every time I come to the forum this is the first thread I go to. You have another fan rooting for you Valentine.


----------



## minikin (Dec 4, 2014)

Aww I hope your little guy makes it! He is very fortunate that you took him home.


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

Okay, today's update...ya know that impatience thing? Well, he was doing so well and showed such an interest in the plant, so I added more water. The 2.5 gal was probably 2 gal full. This was a mistake. That was at about midnight, and when I woke up at 7am, he was on the bottom, nose to the floor, sort of stuck there like he couldn't pick his head up. I didn't take a photo because I was more concerned with getting him outta there asap. He went into a meth blue bath, I changed the water in his tank, added aq salt and conditioner, and brought the level way back down. He's back to his post-bath sad position, but he's not gasping as hardcore as previous days, so we shall see. 

Aaaaaand just as I wrote that, he perked up, went to the top for a sec, and over to the other side to rest again. I'm frustrated I made a mistake and pushed too hard, but relieved that he's about where he was yesterday. 

Heck, maybe he's just not a morning person. 







Still don't like how his right pectoral fin is doing all the work, but I do think they're starting to look better anyway.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

He seems to be doing better! Those baths are doing wonders.


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

shooter said:


> I haven't posted anything because I have nothing new and brilliant to offer. I just wanted to say that every time I come to the forum this is the first thread I go to. You have another fan rooting for you Valentine.


Shooter, if Valentine had to rely on new & brilliant, he'd be outta luck because he only got me...

Thanks for the support! Encouragement is more helpful than you know!! :thankyou:


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

Oh, hey, look who's handsome and likes to take swims:








He definitely prefers when that black shirt is covering the tank. I wonder if it's a safety thing, since every time he sees me I'm changing his water or dragging him into a dark blue abyss or otherwise disturbing him. But maybe it's a light sensitivity issue; when I first got him, it was hard to tell where his eyeballs began, because everything was so blackened. It still shows up pretty dark and indistinguishable in pictures, but in person I can see more and more from certain angles. 

That said, I'm thinking of getting him something he can hide in. John Fincy Adams has a cave that he hates, maybe I'll try that. Or one of those floating logs -- anyone's bettas using them? A bit concerned since we're only working with 2g's, half full. 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

I have been reading all of your posts since the first day and I just wanted to say i'm rooting for your and Valentine! You are doing such an excellent job and he sure appreciates it!  Good luck!


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

He ate a pellet! Had to fish out (no pun intended) the other one, but YAY!

The floating betta log is a hit, too. He's sort of just laying in it, but beats the tank floor, I guess. 

Wow. I know I'm not out of the woods yet, but I can't help but feel he's turned a corner. Thanks again everyone for all the help we've gotten over the past week! Will update with anything major.

Anyone have any thoughts on how to tell if he's strong enought for a filter? This may end up being my first sponge filter, and I know there is info on those in the other forums, so I'll have a look. Don't want to rush it, but am going to be away all weekend on a work trip so he'll be in the "trusty" hands of my roomie.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

This brings new meaning to the word "Rescue" he is one sick little guy but the first 72 hours he's gotten through so that's a huge plus I wouldn't put him down he may actually make it through.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Go Valentine!


----------



## Fisch (Feb 17, 2015)

There's nothing I can add in regards to advice or information, but I'm sending my love and support to Valentine.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

Makes me want to go storm petco and rescue some I have 1 rescue but he wasn't in any danger like this guy was. you went out of your way and into your pocket to get the sickest most desperate least likely to live fish in the store and if it wasn't for you it would most cerainly be dead by now I give you credit was a nice thing to do


----------



## MyBettaEsther (Jan 9, 2015)

You have done a really good job taking care of him!! I hope he makes it!!!


----------



## minikin (Dec 4, 2014)

How's the little fellow doing? I hope well!


----------



## FleurDangereux (Nov 10, 2014)

I came *this* close to getting a betta that looks like your Valentine from my LPS. I took a picture so I could guilt trip my husband into understanding why we need another 5-8 gallon tank in the house. 



Pretty sure he's gonna divorce me soon if I keep this up.. :/

Or he's gonna give in an I'm gonna have a new fishy love <3


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

My girlfriend told me it was either her or my bettas lol


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

Congrats on Valentine!!!!!!!
heh, my boyfriend has actually encouraged my love of fish. He suprised me with Mr. Gold, and has told me that when we get an aparment together (sometime off in the future) he'd be totally fine with me getting more bettas, or upgrading their tanks XD he's definitely a keeper!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

I have been looking in on this thread everytime there is a new post and I must say he does look abit better from the first pic of him to the last. I have no knowledge of keeping sick fish so I can not help with any advice, but I wanted to tell you what a beautiful human I think you are for doing this! You have spent time and money on little Valentine when others might not have. for that you have given me a tiny bit more hope in the human race 

I really hope Valentine perks up soon and gets healthy and strong!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Has he eaten any more? I'm so excited that he ate!


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

A little update on Valentine :-D

Today was a new achievement of three pellets. Looks like his appetite is back and he's doing great. These days it's hard to snap a photo of him, because he's always swimming around and darting about. He loves his floating log, and loves the plant I switched to (in the mornings I usually find him tucked amongst the leaves having a rest). His color is returning, and while his fins are still pretty wimpy, they're definitely better than before.

He's not so good at turning left. Maybe I should have named him Zoolander.

Here's a current pic. The lighting isn't great, so he looks more rosy than he really is. Who knows if his fins will ever get much better than this. Oh well. He may not be the handsomest betta in the pond, but we love him. 

Thinking about moving him into a five gallon tank next week if things stay this way.


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

Valentine has come a long way.. I've been wondering how he is doing, thank you for the update..


----------



## minikin (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm just so glad he's doing well! He really won the fish lottery having you take him home!


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

Best. Story. Ever.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yay! He looks way better!


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Hurray!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Aww! what a change! Looking at the fist pic of him it does not look like the same fish! Cudos!


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

He's getting to be a handsome fella. You are awesome for helping him!!!!


----------

